# Teach to stop barking?



## 0pusX (Jul 21, 2012)

I love that my dog will bark and alert me when someone is outside of our house but I would like to train her to stop barking when I instruct her to stop. Right now he bark then stops for a second, than starts barking again.

Any tips??

Thanks


----------



## Mc10 (Apr 22, 2012)

I had / have this issue. I have started to make some head way though. He often Barks at night when it's dark and there is a slight noise. I let him bark once or twice then give a quick ' quiet ' shout. Quite abrupt and loud. It gets his attention on me and away from where he is looking. Once he looks at me, I say it again in more of a command voice than an abrupt attention getting voice. After the command voice I treat him before he barks again, and he often doesn't follow that with a bark. If he does you say it again untill you find an opening to reward him. Iv now phased out the treats and drey is much better. Still sometimes barks after the command but you just make it clear you want quiet, I often stand tall and infront of him when doing this and then once he stops. Praise him. Getting there.....


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 0pusX (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome!! Thanks


----------

